# Hcg



## Oenomaus (Feb 21, 2013)

First time HCG user, wanting and needing any and all advice on recon & use. Thanks in advance.

 Also, when I ordered it product was shown as HCG, once delievered packaging says HUCOG, all the information on it appears to be the same just a few different letters in the acronym.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2013)

Oenomaus said:


> First time HCG user, wanting and needing any and all advice on recon & use. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, when I ordered it product was shown as HCG, once delievered packaging says HUCOG, all the information on it appears to be the same just a few different letters in the acronym.



HUCOG is to HCG as Kleenex is to facial tissue....


----------



## Azog (Feb 21, 2013)

Recon with 1ml of bac water. Slowly drip the bac down the side of the vial.
Use 250iu 2x weekly during cycle. Blast 1000iu eod after last pin before pct starts. Or some people like to wait until the esters start to clear before blasting.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2013)

HUCOG can come premixed!


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 22, 2013)

Your fine.  Also keep refrigerated once reconstituted...


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 22, 2013)

Azog said:


> Recon with 1ml of bac water. Slowly drip the bac down the side of the vial.
> Use 250iu 2x weekly during cycle. Blast 1000iu eod after last pin before pct starts. Or some people like to wait until the esters start to clear before blasting.



I read a very interesting thread elsewhere by someone who I believe is here on SI now.  I was blown away by their knowledge.  I want to know what the thoughts are on this as I am still learning...

Here is the gist:

•Wait until the esters clear before the blast, so with 500mg Test E as an example (based on half life I assume) wait 12-14 days before first HCG pin

•Pin EOD for 10 total injections @ 2000iu per.

•Start PCT day after last HCG injection

•Also people differed on adex asin or letro for the AI during PCT but that is for another thread.


There seemed to be a lot of controversy on that thread as to the amount of HCG used and the benefits.


----------



## Oenomaus (Feb 22, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> HUCOG can come premixed!



SF is right, pretty sure mine is premixed. 

10000 I.U./ml

Confused now, am I waiting until esters clear or blasting after last pin?


----------



## SAD (Feb 22, 2013)

Run it at 250iu/2x week, throughout your cycle, then blast it at the end at 500iu/day for the 10 days immediately preceding PCT.

If I write anymore, it will turn into a diatribe and nobody will enjoy it, including me.


----------



## Azog (Feb 22, 2013)

Oenomaus said:


> SF is right, pretty sure mine is premixed.
> 
> 10000 I.U./ml
> 
> Confused now, am I waiting until esters clear or blasting after last pin?



Whats your cycle?


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 22, 2013)

i believe you begin blasting after last pin...dont wait for esters to clear..thats when you begin pct..


----------



## Popeye (Feb 22, 2013)

SAD said:


> Run it at 250iu/2x week, throughout your cycle, then blast it at the end at 500iu/day for the 10 days immediately preceding PCT.


^^this


pirovoliko said:


> i believe you begin blasting after last pin...dont wait for esters to clear..thats when you begin pct..


and this^^


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 22, 2013)

Well looks like it is a split between waiting to be clear and waiting not to be clear.   

I am going with what I have been told by Cash on this one and that is, wait until they clear and blast 10 injections EOD over 19 days at 2000iu per.


----------



## SAD (Feb 22, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Well looks like it is a split between waiting to be clear and waiting not to be clear.
> 
> I am going with what I have been told by Cash on this one and that is, wait until they clear and blast 10 injections EOD over 19 days at 2000iu per.



Cash, correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't your custom plan a personalized and aggressive plan specifically meant for someone attempting to restart after an extended period (i.e. years) on TRT, not for someone coming off of a normal cycle?

Dtownry - Why did you even post this if you planned on disregarding every bit of advice given?


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 23, 2013)

SAD said:


> Cash, correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't your custom plan a personalized and aggressive plan specifically meant for someone attempting to restart after an extended period (i.e. years) on TRT, not for someone coming off of a normal cycle?
> 
> Dtownry - Why did you even post this if you planned on disregarding every bit of advice given?



What did I disregard?  I know what the standard is for blast and PCT, I was wondering about other methods i.e. what I wrote above.  I was asking a question not giving advice.  

I don't give advice on shit I don't know enough about.  You want to know how to kill Haji; you ask me.  You want to know about AAS; ask someone else who is better informed.  

I'm just here for the free drinks and appetizers brother...


----------



## Cashout (Feb 24, 2013)

SAD said:


> Cash, correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't your custom plan a personalized and aggressive plan specifically meant for someone attempting to restart after an extended period (i.e. years) on TRT, not for someone coming off of a normal cycle?
> 
> Dtownry - Why did you even post this if you planned on disregarding every bit of advice given?



SAD - You are correct my Exit Plan was tailored to exactly what I was doing then. 

HOWEVER, he is not quoting me on what I did for my Exit, he is quoting what I recommend for Cycle PCT. Some elements are the same or similar with respect to drugs but much of the timing is different do to the much greater amount of drugs one uses on cycle versus exiting from HRT.

On another board, there is a thread that I started on FAILED PCTs because guys fail to PCT appropriately and think that some Nolva and Clomid is "good to go" for a PCT. 

His comments and questions are based on that information.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 24, 2013)

I always thought running HCG on cycle prevented your testes from becoming "weak" from inactivity, thus making pct easier..


----------



## Oenomaus (Feb 24, 2013)

Azog said:


> Whats your cycle?



Mast E 400mg
Test E 300mg
Tren E 400mg

Kick started it with Dbol 50mg


----------



## Oenomaus (Mar 11, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> I always thought running HCG on cycle prevented your testes from becoming "weak" from inactivity, thus making pct easier..



Had I been blessed with foresight I would have done so.


----------

